# South Africa points conversion



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 10, 2007)

I own three timeshare weeks in South Africa and am finally gearing up to buy into points. As do most people, I find points systems very confusing and seek practical advice here.

First, here's what I own:

Two 2-bedroom red weeks at a standard resort (Lowveld Lodge)

One 3-bedroom blue week at a RID (La Lucia Sands)

Second, my reason for seeking points: These timeshares used to pull quite good exchanges, especially into overbuilt areas and in low season (e.g., Orlando in early January, and places like Williamsburg and Branson). I used to primarily use the timeshares to take my kids to resorts near Disney World. Now I want to get into better resorts in prime season. I'd like to travel to Hawaii or take the kids skiing during March Break, which I'm unlikely to acheive with what I currently own.

So, my questions are as follows:

1. Can I permanently convert my South African weeks to points?

2. OR, do I have to deposit them in some kind of weeks-into-points conversion program?

3. I know that I must somehow own or be involved in points to do this, so

a) What are considered the best places these days to find deals in buying at a points resort with reasonable annual maintenance fees? (e.g., a few years ago when I last looked into this the buzz was all about buying in Australia).

b) If I decided to "lease" points for a few years, would that allow me to convert/deposit my South African weeks as points?

In summary, I feel ready to invest in better vacations and want to get into points using a savvy strategy that gets me the best value, and hopefully leverages my existing weeks ownerships at three resorts.

My goal is ultimately to have enough points to book holidays each year for two or three weeks in two-bedroom condos in good resorts (RID or Gold Crown). Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 10, 2007)

*Me too...*

I am in the process of doing just what you wish to do. I own 3 SA weeks. I understand that they can be converted to points if you purchase an RCI points resort...IF your home resorts do not deal with points...mine do not. There is a points chart where you can find the point value for your home resorts in the "Stickie" area in the Points forum. Look for 2007 RCI Points Grid. Others here can tell you more than I can, perhaps. Good Luck.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 10, 2007)

This dog won't hunt. People convert dog weeks into RCI points expecting to get prime weeks. However very few(if any) owners convert prime weeks into RCI points, So all RCI points will get you is dog weeks. Maybe a big choice, but dog weeks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Weeks-To-Points Jargon Is Semi-Confusing.*




thetimeshareguy said:


> 1. Can I permanently convert my South African weeks to points?


No.  For USA owners, RCI timeshare weeks in South Africa count as straight-weeks timeshares.  "Permanent" conversion only happens at points timeshares -- for a price.





thetimeshareguy said:


> 2. OR, do I have to deposit them in some kind of weeks-into-points conversion program?


Yes, kind of.  That is, when owners deposit straight weeks into the points-exchange program, RCI calls that _Points For Deposit_.  It's a year by year option, & it costs $26 each time it's done.  There is no automatic ongoing form of _Points For Deposit_ that I know of -- owners have to call up RCI & do it each time with each straight-weeks timeshare they want to do it with.  





thetimeshareguy said:


> 3. I know that I must somehow own or be involved in points to do this, so
> 
> a) What are considered the best places these days to find deals in buying at a points resort with reasonable annual maintenance fees? (e.g., a few years ago when I last looked into this the buzz was all about buying in Australia).
> 
> b) If I decided to "lease" points for a few years, would that allow me to convert/deposit my South African weeks as points?


I don't know about (a) -- we disregarded price per point & maintenance fee per point in favor of finding the lowest bottom-line all-in price for a minimal entry-level points timeshare purchase, just so we could get into points & start doing _Points For Deposit_ with the straight-weeks timeshares we already owned.  For $152*.*50 on eBay, we bought a USA heartland timeshare good for 15*,*000 points per year.  Adding in closing costs, RCI Points initiation fee, 1st year maintenance fee, & everything took the total up close to $1*,*000. 

Regarding (b) (leasing), that's what we would have done instead of buying our dinky points timeshare, if we had known about it at the time.  And, sure, getting into points that way is equally good for doing _Points For Deposit_ with South African timeshare weeks. 

The terminology makes the concept harder to grasp than it ought to be.  Converting a timeshare weeks to points only happens when the timeshare resort itself joins the points program & offers all the current straight-weeks owners there the opportunity to convert to points -- typically for big bux.  The only way to get points for a week at a points timeshare is via conversion.   Unconverted weeks at points timeshares remain in the straight-weeks program and cannot be used for _Points For Deposit_ -- just 1 way the system nudges people toward paying a little something to get into points. 

Getting points by depositing a non-points timeshare week into the points exchange system is not referred to as conversion.  Rather, that's _Points For Deposit_, as outlined up above. 

Confusing enough for ya ? 

BTW, we also own a red-season standard-grade 2BR Lowveld Lodge week -- got 3 oustanding week-for-week trades for it & did _Points For Deposit_ with it 2 times after that.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sandy (Nov 10, 2007)

Alan's message came through at the same time as my response. 

As I understand what the two first posters are asking, they are tyring to get into the RCI points-for-deposit program.  This is not a true original purchase of points, but rather a program offered by RCI to entice weeks owners to deposit their weeks and get points in return. 

Once you convert a week into points in the RCI points-for-deposit program, you now have the generic RCI points.  These points can be used just as if you had paid mega-bucks developer pricing for them.  You may not have enough points to trade into the high end resorts, but then again you just may. 

The fact is that points are points, and if you have sufficient points, you can get whatever RCI has to offer, including searching in the weeks inventory using your points account (another related subject entirely). 

I own Seapointer weeks in Capetown ( in the process of selling). First I had to buy a points resort and have a points account set up. Then I converted the Seapointer weeks units into points on two occasions.  Each time I got 27,500 points for each one bedroom unit, totaling 55,000 points.  I then used these RCI points as would any other points owner. 

So good luck with the points I was able to both reserve a "true" points resort and reserve a "weeks" resort by using my points.  Lots written on this subject on the points board here. 

Hope this is helpful, if a little bit confused!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Might Not Hunt But Won't Hurt To Try.*




e.bram said:


> This dog won't hunt. People convert dog weeks into RCI points expecting to get prime weeks. However very few(if any) owners convert prime weeks into RCI points, So all RCI points will get you is dog weeks. Maybe a big choice, but dog weeks.


But if you save up lots & lots of points -- say by adding'm up from several dog & cat timeshares all combined -- then you can "spend" the big points total for a prime week at a hot location.  _Mox nix_ whether you use your big points total for a prime "weeks" timeshare or a prime "points" timeshare -- points are good for making exchange reservations either way.  _Mox nix_ likewise whether the timeshare you're hunting for was deposited on the weeks side or the points side -- if you have enough points to snag it & it's available when you're in the hunt, you ought to be able to get your prime timeshare reservation using your points. 

BTW, using timeshare points to snag exchange reservations into straight-weeks timeshares is sometimes known as "raiding the weeks inventory" -- a particular sore point with some of the leading citizens on TUG-BBS.   So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## philemer (Nov 10, 2007)

e.bram said:


> .....So all RCI points will get you is dog weeks. Maybe a big choice, but dog weeks.



Not true. There are a lot of nice "points" resorts. You can also grab exchanges on the "weeks" side. You have access to almost all RCI resorts this way (the ones that have a mid-level VEP profile, or higher, anyway).

Phil


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 10, 2007)

*Hey Thanks and 3 questions*

I appreciate all of your knowledge. I have been trying to figure this out for awhile and slowly it is adding up. Here are my questions:

• Do I have my SA weeks deposited into my Weeks account and then have them switched over to a Points account?

• Do I open the Points account as soon as I buy a Points week (or is that part of what I am paying for?) 

• What if I were to lease points. When/how do I open the Points account?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2007)

*After A While It All Starts To Make Sense, Kind Of.*




SciTchr said:


> I appreciate all of your knowledge. I have been trying to figure this out for awhile and slowly it is adding up. Here are my questions:
> 
> • Do I have my SA weeks deposited into my Weeks account and then have them switched over to a Points account?


That's how we did it -- twice.  If we found a straight-weeks trade we could get that would have "cost" more in points, we went with the weeks-exchange.  If it would "cost" less via points, we did it via points & kept the "change."   It's important to proceed to _Points For Deposit_ before the weeks-deposit gets too stale.  After a certain point before check-in, the points value goes way down -- 90 days before check-in is the drop-dead date, I think. 





> • Do I open the Points account as soon as I buy a Points week (or is that part of what I am paying for?)


That's how we did it -- all in the aftermath of our eBay points-timeshare purchase & done as part of the closing process for that. 


> • What if I were to lease points. When/how do I open the Points account?


Same way, I suppose. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 10, 2007)

*Thanks, Alan...*

...for your quick reply. How many points do you suggest as a good working amount? We like to plan ahead so I can't rely only on the last minute point cheapies.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 10, 2007)

I still say. RCI either weeks of points gets mostly dog weeks. The prime weeks are either used, rented or deposited with alternative excahngers. This leaves only non-summer beach and non-slope winters for the exchangers. If you want a prime week acquire one. It is delusional to think you can count on a prime week by stringing together a bunch of blue dog weeks using RCI points. Won't work with RW either.


----------



## caribbean (Nov 10, 2007)

e. bram is obviously not a RCI points member and is just trying to make a point about which they know nothing. There are many great points resorts and I have had no problems getting great reservations into wonderful units in the Caribbean, Hawaii, and the US using my points. Most of the newest resorts are exculsively points, so if you own weeks, you can't trade in using RCI. 
These are just some of the trades I have made over the last 4 years:
Bougainvillea Beach Resort – Barbados - 1BR -  2 weeks in a row
Morritt's Grand Resort – 2BR -  2 weeks in a row
WindJammer Landing – 1BR -  2 weeks in a row
Residences at The Crane – 2BR penthouse, and 1BR w/ pool - 2 weeks in a row, twice
ST Martin Flamingo Beach – 1BR
ST Martin - Royal Palm Beach – 2BR
DIVI ST Croix – 1BR
Las Olas - Satellite Beach FL – 2BR
Little Gull – Sarasota – 2BR
Sandyport Beach Resort – Bahamas – 1BR - 2 weeks in a row
PAHIO Kauai Beach Villas - 2 BR

I don't know about you, but I don't think I would call any of them dogs???


----------



## JMAESD84 (Nov 10, 2007)

e.bram said:


> I still say. RCI either weeks of points gets mostly dog weeks. The prime weeks are either used, rented or deposited with alternative excahngers. This leaves only non-summer beach and non-slope winters for the exchangers. If you want a prime week acquire one. It is delusional to think you can count on a prime week by stringing together a bunch of blue dog weeks using RCI points. Won't work with RW either.



I own both weeks and RCI Points.  I've used my RCI Points to get the Morritt's Grand Caymanian in the spring, Carlsbad Inn Resort - 4th of July week, the highly regarded Manhattan Club for a mid summer weekend and the highly regarded Anfi Beach Resort a TUG Top 10 destination for labor day week.

I would say that you are incorrect sir.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2007)

*How Many Points?  That Depends On What You've Got & What You Want.*




SciTchr said:


> How many points do you suggest as a good working amount? We like to plan ahead so I can't rely only on the last minute point cheapies.


If your points will mostly be coming from _Point For Deposit_ using your straight weeks timeshares in South Africa, then all you'll need a deeded or leased points timeshare for will be to establish your toe-hold into the points system.  In that case, you can go for the dinkiest points package you can find & then do _Points For Deposit_ to build up enough points to exchange into whatever you find that you'd like to go to. 

There are points charts that show the points values of weeks timeshares.  The charts are 2-way -- that is, the number of points it takes to get a reservation into a weeks timeshare shown in the points chart just happens also to be the number of points the owner gets by doing _Points For Deposit_ with that same week.  By contrast, points values for points timeshares are shown in the RCI directory for each individual points timeshare resort, & the seasonal-value adjustments are fine-tuned much more closely than the conventional Red-White-Blue designations used for weeks timeshares. 

All that is a long-winded way of suggesting that you can best answer the question of _How Many Points Do We Need_ by looking at the points it takes to go where you want to go when you want to go there side by side with the number of points you can get via _Points For Deposit_ using all your straight-weeks timeshares. 

BTW, when you get to the stage of filling in your RCI Points application, look for the spaces provided for designating up to 5 _Additional Users_ on your points account.  Our _Additional Users_ are our 2 sons, our nephew, my brother, & The Chief Of Staff's sister.  Having them listed that way lets us get Guest Certificates for them at no additional charge -- a nice fringe benefit. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## philsfan (Nov 10, 2007)

e.bram said:


> I still say. RCI either weeks of points gets mostly dog weeks. The prime weeks are either used, rented or deposited with alternative excahngers. This leaves only non-summer beach and non-slope winters for the exchangers. If you want a prime week acquire one. It is delusional to think you can count on a prime week by stringing together a bunch of blue dog weeks using RCI points. Won't work with RW either.



This is just not true.  I was interested in an August week in Scotland next year and could have had my pick of several HGVC units there if I wanted them.  The point values were high but they were there.  I have had a weeks search in place since March, 2007 and nothing of that quality has been offered using a SoCal 4th of July beach week.


----------



## brucecz (Nov 11, 2007)

Depending how many weeks weeks you want to vacation each year and at what places, sizes and times of the year.

Some exchanges can cost you over 100,000 RCI Points.

Do you what to also use your points for airfare like we do?  Disney tickets or other RCI Points partners.

We use a lot of  RCI Points[ in our present 3 seperate accounts mostly for airfare.  

We have had over 800,000 at times to use in one year in our 3 accounts. We are in the process of completing our 4th RCI Point purchase.

But we also do a lot of non RCI Point exchanges with II and a few of the independants.  But we also use quite a few of our own ownerships for our vacations at our resorts.

Remember as a rough rule of tumb a comparable RCI resort in the same season will cost about 1/ 1/2 times more than a comparable non RCI Poit resort gotten with a RCI Points exchange.

In regards to exchanges many posters say there is less in the total RCI Poiints and weeks exchange pools than  there was 5 years ago because of the many RCI , Whyham etc  rental programs.

IMHO there seems to be less choices for resort in RCI Points than there was a little over 3 years ago.

Bruce    

QUOTE=SciTchr;419454]...for your quick reply. How many points do you suggest as a good working amount? We like to plan ahead so I can't rely only on the last minute point cheapies.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2007)

e.bram said:


> I still say. RCI either weeks of points gets mostly dog weeks. The prime weeks are either used, rented or deposited with alternative excahngers. This leaves only non-summer beach and non-slope winters for the exchangers. If you want a prime week acquire one. It is delusional to think you can count on a prime week by stringing together a bunch of blue dog weeks using RCI points. Won't work with RW either.



This is not true in my experience. I have exchanged into prime summer weeks in Hilton Head, Outer Banks, Manhattan Club, the houses at Summer Bay Orlando, among others, using my points. Heck, I even took a Tradewinds cruse around the British Virgin Islands!!  Not a dog in the bunch.

I could go on, but others have also stated the obvious.  With many, many of the new RCI resorts using nothing but points, I have no clue where the OP is getting his information.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 11, 2007)

Remember, Madge said before she stopped participating, that PFD was a priviledge, not a right and could be withdrawn at any time.


----------



## caribbean (Nov 11, 2007)

e.bram said:


> Remember, Madge said before she stopped participating, that PFD was a priviledge, not a right and could be withdrawn at any time.



Technically true that it can be withdrawn, but I wouldn’t put any money on it. Up until the time that RCI started charging for the “priviledge”,  I thought that might happen. But now that it is a money maker… come on… let’s be realistic, has RCI ever walked away from a money source? Besides, a lot of the mini-system competition have similar benefits. RCI can’t afford to take away a money making benefit that the competition offers and become less competitive than their competition.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow! What a great thread! Particular thanks to Alan (AwayWeGo) for what is so far one of the most user-friendly explanations of points I've come across. One of the things that makes Alan's posts so useful (_ahem!_) is that he takes the time to write in plain English without a lot of typos, annoying abbreviations (or typos that look like abbreviations!). This is what the novice needs -- things explained steo by step, with no assumptions about what the reader already knows. 

Here is a simplified summary of what I've learned so far.

1) Points owners sort of "rule the roost" since they can access everything that's available online, whereas "weeks" owners can only see weeks resorts (and then, only what their resorts have the exchange power to pull up).

2) If you already own some timeshare weeks, you can get into points cheaply by purchasing a rock-bottom low-price points resort (e.g., inland USA, say 15,000 points off of eBay, etc.), the goal being simply to get into the points system.

3) Alternatively, you can "lease" points inexpensively to get into the game.

4) You can calculate what your existing "weeks" ownership will get you via a Points for Deposit (PFD) program by looking at the points charts. Look at how many points are needed for where and when you want to travel, then see how many points your existing weeks will get you once deposited.

So I guess my next step is to learn more about leasing points as this is very appealing. I'd prefer at this stage not to invest in long-term ownership of an interval with an ongoing maintenance fee, so leasing sounds great. I will do a search on these boards.


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 11, 2007)

*This is a great thread...thanks everyone!*



thetimeshareguy said:


> So I guess my next step is to learn more about leasing points as this is very appealing. I'd prefer at this stage not to invest in long-term ownership of an interval with an ongoing maintenance fee, so leasing sounds great. I will do a search on these boards.



Look at the TUG classified ads for Bill R.'s lease add. He includes his phone number. He is very helpful on the phone and is actually unbiased. Give him a call. (Go to New Classified Ads and then Points for Sale).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2007)

*Weeks Raiding Points?  Or Points Raiding Weeks?*




thetimeshareguy said:


> Particular thanks to Alan (AwayWeGo) for what is so far one of the most user-friendly explanations of points I've come across.


Nice of you to say.  I always try to keep it simple -- just lay the grass down where the goats can get at it, as a former ABC News reporter turned communications consultant always said writers & speakers should do.  (But that's another story.) 

I don't know about ruling the roost, or about not seeing points timeshare availability via weeks -- maybe so, maybe not.  I say that only because 1 time we exchanged into HGVC Sea World (3BR -- outstanding) using as trade bait our 2BR standard-grade red-season South African timeshare, on a conventional week for week exchange. 

When I happened to look up HGVC Sea World in the RCI directory, it was shown as a points timeshare resort, & the 3BR unit we exchanged into was listed as being worth approximately triple the _Points For Deposit_ points value of our straight-weeks timeshare.  We weren't into timeshare points at the time, but we were thinking about taking the plunge, so we started paying attention to those things.  I suppose it's possible that even though HGVC was a points timeshare, the unit we got on exchange might have been non-points (i.e., an unconverted straight week), & therefore would show up in the weeks inventory. 

So maybe we got a straight weeks exchange that time, or possibly we "raided the points inventory" by trading into a points timeshare using a straight non-points week as trade bait, I don't know. 

I think the main reason it's hard to keep it simple when trying to explain timeshare points is that the points system itself is anything but.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2007)

*Clicka-Clicka-Clicka.*




SciTchr said:


> Look at the TUG classified ads for Bill R.'s lease add.


Or just click here. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 11, 2007)

The concept of points is very simple but the details (and how to game the system) are incredibly complicated. My view is that the complicated details are not an accident -- it's in the interest of the timeshare sales people to put up some smoke and mirrors to help spin things to make it seem to folks that they're getting more for their money.


----------



## reddiablosv (Nov 11, 2007)

*Take a look first.*

I am a RCI points member, but also own a SA week, a 2 bedroom unit at Kruger Park Lodge.  It is GC, but is only worth about 30k points in the PFD program.  Yet, I find it pulling Grand Mayan units, X mass week units on St. martins on the weeks side.  It makes you reconsider the whole idea of depositing the unit for points!!   Ben


----------



## Sandy (Nov 12, 2007)

reddiablosv said:


> I am a RCI points member, but also own a SA week, a 2 bedroom unit at Kruger Park Lodge.  It is GC, but is only worth about 30k points in the PFD program.  Yet, I find it pulling Grand Mayan units, X mass week units on St. martins on the weeks side.  It makes you reconsider the whole idea of depositing the unit for points!!   Ben



That is precisely why you might want to keep both points and weeks. When you go to make an exchange, check out how many points it "costs" you. Then check out whether you can get the same place using your week. 

As an example, one exchange we took cost over 100,000 points. But I got the exchange using one of my weeks. Much cheaper in my opinion.


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 12, 2007)

*Weeks vs Points*

I also get great trades with my weeks...Manhattan Club, Grand Mayan. Aspen CO, Barbados, etc...but I want to get into points so that I don't always have to take 7 days. Need more flexibility. I am going to keep my best trader in a weeks account. The other 2 have diminished in trading power so much that I don't even deposit them with RCI right now.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay, here's a follow-up question.

Let's say I buy leased points in the three-year RTU deal. I have several weeks sitting in my RCI account right now -- maintenance fees paid and the weeks deposited as weeks. Will I be able to now change those into points in via Points for Deposit progam?

I'd hate to find those weeks have to be exchanges as weeks only, because I initially deposited them that way.

One more thing: I have to pay an international exchange fee when I exchange my South African weeks somewhere else. Does anything like that apply in the points system? I'm just trying to anticipate any surprise or hidden costs.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think once you've deposited your weeks into the weeks exchange they are RCI's to do with as they please, so they probably must stay there.

You might be able to get a supervisor to pull them back for use as PFD.

Someone else will have to chime in on the International Exchange Fee, I've never heard of RCI charging more for PFD from Internation Properties.  They do charge more when you reserve outside of the states.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2007)

*U.S.A. All The Way.*




thetimeshareguy said:


> Okay, here's a follow-up question.
> 
> Let's say I buy leased points in the three-year RTU deal. I have several weeks sitting in my RCI account right now -- maintenance fees paid and the weeks deposited as weeks. Will I be able to now change those into points in via Points for Deposit progam?
> 
> ...


We had 2 South African timeshare weeks -- same timeshare resort, different years -- already deposited with RCI Weeks when we joined RCI Points.  We did _Points For Deposit_ with both those existing weeks deposits, no problem.   That was via 2 separate _Points For Deposit_ transactions approximately a year apart -- 1 before they started assessing that $26 fee & 1 afterward. 

On the 2nd of those, we let it ride as a weeks deposit as long as we could before the date when the _Points For Deposit_ points value would have declined.  The decision was whether to let it ride in weeks, which would have kept it "live" for potential trades for a couple more years, or to commit it to points, which would start the expiration clock ticking sooner but let us do exchanges via the points system (_Instant Exchange_ & all that). 

Points last 1 year, then can be extended for another year -- but they have to be actually _used_ within that extra year, used as in check into a timeshare & complete our timeshare vacation within that extra year, not just use'm to make the reservation within that year for some vacation week that comes up after that year is over.  We found that out the hard way -- had to use 32*,*500 points for some dumb Disney tickets or see them vanish entirely (_or_ pay RCI a little something for the privilege of keeping them live a while longer -- sheesh). 

If we had let that 2nd weeks-deposited week just stay in the weeks-exchange system, it would not have expired so soon -- but we would have been limited to straight-weeks exchanges only with it.  Everything's a trade-off, eh? 

Our South African timeshare is located overseas all right, but there's nothing international about the way we use it -- via points or weeks, _mox nix_ -- for exchanges into USA timeshares.  For that, RCI charges us their regular domestic exchange fee, not an international exchange fee.  The determining factor is where our membership is -- right here in the USA -- rather than where our timeshare resort(s) are.  That is to say, if for some odd reason we ever got an RCI exchange into a South African timeshare, for that RCI would charge us the international exchange fee, same as if we exchanged into a German, French, Scottish, or other "international" timeshare. 

For the 3 nice straight-weeks exchanges into USA timeshares that we got using our South African timeshare as trade bait, RCI charged us the regular domestic exchange fee, not their international rate.  I'm surprised you got charged the RCI international rate -- a blatant form of anti-Canadian discrimination do you think? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 12, 2007)

*Alan...*

You really have a great way of explaining things in such an easy-to-understand manner. Thanks for all of your posts on this thread and others!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2007)

*q-w-e-r-t-y-u-i-o-p-a-s-d-f-g-h-j-k-l-;*




SciTchr said:


> You really have a great way of explaining things in such an easy-to-understand manner. Thanks for all of your posts on this thread and others!


Nice of you to say.  Back when I had to work for a living, I did that kind of thing professionally -- a comma jockey, you might say, or possibly a baloney mechanic, but basically just a typist -- depending on how you think of it. 

But that's all in the past.  All I type these days is TUG-BBS stuff & Fairfax Band program notes.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## caribbean (Nov 12, 2007)

thetimeshareguy said:


> Okay, here's a follow-up question.
> 
> Let's say I buy leased points in the three-year RTU deal. I have several weeks sitting in my RCI account right now -- maintenance fees paid and the weeks deposited as weeks. Will I be able to now change those into points in via Points for Deposit progam?



Yes you can have them "transferred" to your points acount as long as the weeks are from a weeks only resort. RCI charges $26 to do a PFD. Just make sure that the check-in date on the deposited week is still at least 90 days off. If you have already passed the check-in date you will have to keep them in the weeks system for trading purposes. Less than 90 days and you don't get full points credit.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 13, 2007)

caribbean said:


> Yes you can have them "transferred" to your points acount as long as the weeks are from a weeks only resort. RCI charges $26 to do a PFD. Just make sure that the check-in date on the deposited week is still at least 90 days off. If you have already passed the check-in date you will have to keep them in the weeks system for trading purposes. Less than 90 days and you don't get full points credit.



You're referring, I assume, to the check-in date of the week that I own at the resort, and not the multi-year date range into which I may exchange that week, right?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 13, 2007)

*Try, Try Again.*




thetimeshareguy said:


> You're referring, I assume, to the check-in date of the week that I own at the resort, and not the multi-year date range into which I may exchange that week, right?


Exactly. 

We looked at the actual check-in date, counted back 90 days on the calendar from that, & made sure we did _Points For Deposit_ ahead of that.  We added a few days as a safety margin, paid our $26, & we were good to go with an injection of points for our straight timeshare week. 

There was 1 wrinkle worth mentioning.  Evidently those South African timeshares work on some sort of regional internal points-based exchange system that applies to South African owners, & possibly also to European owners, but _not_ to owners in North America.  So for us, that internal points system is _mox nix_ & as far as RCI is concerned, & for North American owners RCI regards those South African timeshares as straight-weeks timeshares for all practical purposes including _Points For Deposit_. 

The weenie is that not all the people who answer the phone at RCI are familiar with that.  Twice, we were told, "Sorry, Lowveld Lodge is a points resort not eligible for _Points For Deposit_," or words to that effect.  After I heard it the 1st time, I said Thanks Anyway & got the same result when I called again a little later. 

On the 3rd call, I got somebody who knows what's what regarding North American owners of South African timeshares & _Points For Deposit_ went right through.  I could have just asked for a supervisor the 1st time, but it was no additional trouble just to try again rather than go over the head of the semi-clueless representative.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## atlanticwatergate (Nov 30, 2007)

*Leasing Points*

Has anybody used the Leasing guy below ?? Any recomendations ???





RCI does not allow their RCI Points members to "Sell" or "Rent" Points to their Points Membership (other than RCI themselves). Since the State of California allows 3 Year Right-to-Use Real Estate Timeshare Leases, we have adopted this program to aid the RCI Points Members in more efficient management of Vacation Plans and PROTECTION to you in the event of Unfavorable OR Favorable CHANGES in the timeshare exchange service industry. 


WITH THIS RTU LEASE YOU HAVE THE OPTION EVERY 3 YEARS TO RENEW FOR ANOTHER 3 YEARS FOR JUST $99.00 - ($33.00/YEAR )
IF, at the end of any three year period, you decide that you believe that the points program is not in your best interest - simply do not renew the lease or pay your maintenance fees.


The Right-To-Use Point Increments Available:

13,000 Points - .0114/Point - GREAT ENTRY LEVEL FOR Points For Deposit (Annual MF - $148.20 for 13,000 Points)
43,500 Points - .0096/Point (Annual MF - $417.60 for 43,500 Points)
63,000 Points - .0091/Point (Annual MF - $573.30 for 63,000 Points)
83,000 Points - .0086/Point (Annual MF - $713.80 for 83,000 Points) 
104,000 Points - Discontinued

NEW POINTS MEMBERSHIPS for RCI NEW Point s Members AND Existing Weeks Members - $224.00
(Existing WEEKS members will get $124.00 CREDIT towards future annual dues.


ONE TIME ADMINISTRATIVE AND CLOSING COSTS - $299.00


If you have questions, do not hesitate to call Bill at 913.927.5778 or E-Mail Bill:
bill_riney@yahoo.com 

BONUS
-A member at Club Trinidad has a 
REVOLUTIONARY NEW CONCEPT 
called
Adopt-A-Week

As a RTU member or Weeks Owner, you are entitled to the following:

- You have the right to reserve a week(s) other than weeks 1-11 and 51-52 by paying the WEEKS MAINTENANCE FEE. 
Studio - $340.00, One BR - $390.00 or Two BR - $470.00.
With this week you have several options:
- Vacation at Club Trinidad.
- TRADE the week through our own Exchange Company (CT EXCHANGE).

Call Edna - have her search for a week - When she finds a week you will ONLY THEN pay the Adopt-A-Week Maintenance Fee and the $75.00 EXCHANGE FEE.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2007)

*I Would Have Tried It If I Had Known About It.  ( So It Goes. )*




atlanticwatergate said:


> Has anybody used the Leasing guy below ?


Not I -- maybe somebody else on TUG-BBS. 

_But_ -- if I had known about that renewable 3-year RTU points-timeshare lease opportunity, that's what I would have gone with instead of buying outright the dinky eBay points-timeshare that I did buy in 2005.  Live & learn, eh ? 





> Any recomendations ?


Sure.  Just do your comparison shopping & see what works out best.  Also, don't overlook the value in the 3-year renewable feature of those points-timeshare leases.  I mean, when 1 of those is over, it's _over_ -- unlike my deeded points timeshare, for which I & my heirs will have perpetual responsibility for evermore*,* Amen. 

That is to say, the renewable 3-year term makes it easy to try it so that if you like it you can re-up & if not you can simply let it expire at the end of the 3rd year. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JMAESD84 (Dec 1, 2007)

atlanticwatergate said:


> Has anybody used the Leasing guy below ?? Any recomendations ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a customer and I would recommend their RTU lease.  What they offer is particularly appealing to anyone who is interested in trying RCI Points to see how it fits without locking into a long term relationship and anyone who is interested in a low price entry point.   

As with any TS related purchase you should do your own due dilegence and talk to Bill and Art about what they are offering and why they offering these affordable leases.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Dec 10, 2007)

Just to let you know that I completed my points leasing transaction with Club Trinidad and am in possession of a certificate verifying the lease agreement and also the points that I purchased. So far as I can tell it's legitimate -- at least I have my points for the first year and can start searching the system.


----------



## westrougers (Dec 11, 2007)

Great to hear and congrats.

How many points did you go for? 

If you already belonged to RCI for Weeks, did you also need to join for Points.

Also does this mean you can also now use PFD?

We are looking at this option but not likely until early 2008.

Mike


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought 104,000 points, but I'm not sure if that's still available. My transaction included the cost of establishing an RCI points account. I have the points in my account and am playing around with them, seeing what i can get. I highly recommend this as a good way to get into points with minimum upfront costs or longterm obligations.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 31, 2007)

*Good To Go (Almost).*




westrougers said:


> We are looking at this option but not likely until early 2008.


Early 2008 starts real soon now -- depending on precisely what the meaning of early is -- so before long you'll be good to go on timeshare points. 

Welcome to the club -- er, not the _Club_ exactly . . . more like The System. 

Whatever it is, have fun with it after you take the early 2008 plunge. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

